
Instruction latencies, throughputs, μop breakdowns for Intel, AMD and VIA CPUs [pdf] - alexkon
http://www.agner.org/optimize/instruction_tables.pdf
======
alexkon
This is the fourth part of a comprehensive work by Agner Fog, which contains
tons of materials on optimizing C++ and assembly code on the x86 architecture
and on the inner workings of processors from Pentium to Skylake.

